# equivalent



## josemiller (May 18, 2018)

if the united states has fatca, canada has the cra, i dont know what australia or new zealand have but if someone who has an offshore bank account happens to be living in some third world country like venezuela or colombia, what would be the equivalent of fatca but for a third world country then? if someone lives in guatemala or honduras or even chile, what would be the equivalent of those nations assuming that they even have something similar to fatca where the government wants to know about their offshore banking status? does anyone know? can someone please help me.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Generally speaking it's the country's tax authority. If the tax authority of the country you're resident in (and supposed to be paying taxes to) suspects anything, they'll get the information however they have to.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

